# 7-Zip CRC Error



## saknid (Dec 21, 2012)

I made 7zip file making it PASSWORD PROTECTED to make it little secure on my External Hard Drive, 

before some days the file was working all ok, But since last night when I try to open the file to upload some pics it do start running process and extract till 20 files and then shows a ERROR message as "Cyclic Redundancy Error" and stop the process.

OS used- Windows 7 32 bit
Hardware- Segate 500 Gb External HDD

7Zip

File type which are zipped 

25 MP3 Files
56 JPG/JPEG files
2 WPX files
2 WMA Files 

PLEASE HELP ME OUT...


----------



## natr0n (Dec 21, 2012)

That usually means the hard drive has errors, as in it's failing.

Try another usb cable to confirm if still crc errors.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 21, 2012)

I had a similar issue, I was extracting directly from the USB drive and I got an error, I'm unsure if it was the Same error, but none the less an error.

I just moved the file to my desktop, and it Extracted just fine, which backs up (natr0n's) suggestion, Mine too turned out to be a Bad drive.(windows said it required repair)

Good Luck


----------



## saknid (Dec 21, 2012)

Ok I will try the same and then will let you know Thank you in advance but If I will get again the same problem I will ask you guys again that file is important and I don't have backup for that


----------



## saknid (Dec 22, 2012)

natr0n said:


> That usually means the hard drive has errors, as in it's failing.
> 
> Try another usb cable to confirm if still crc errors.





jboydgolfer said:


> I had a similar issue, I was extracting directly from the USB drive and I got an error, I'm unsure if it was the Same error, but none the less an error.
> 
> I just moved the file to my desktop, and it Extracted just fine, which backs up (natr0n's) suggestion, Mine too turned out to be a Bad drive.(windows said it required repair)
> 
> Good Luck




I do the both But still I did'nt get it working...Even I try to copy it but when I move it in the HDD only it do work ok but when I try to cut/copy to the Internal Disk it deny the process after copying half of it...

Now seriously guy's please give me some solution to deal with this...

thank you in advance...


----------



## natr0n (Dec 22, 2012)

put the drive in the fridge for an hour and then try to get your data off it.

Ive done this in the past with drives , the cold effects the drive in a positive way usually works most of the time.

beware of condensation though.


----------



## saknid (Dec 22, 2012)

natr0n said:


> put the drive in the fridge for an hour and then try to get your data off it.
> 
> Ive done this in the past with drives , the cold effects the drive in a positive way usually works most of the time.
> 
> beware of condensation though.




@natr0n Are you really serious...Means really should I try this...ok I will...

Apart from that any thing else any s/w that can do extraction from that file


----------



## natr0n (Dec 22, 2012)

saknid said:


> @natr0n Are you really serious...Means really should I try this...ok I will...
> 
> Apart from that any thing else any s/w that can do extraction from that file



yes im serious. try winrar also, to extract the files if haven't used already


----------



## saknid (Dec 22, 2012)

natr0n said:


> try winrar also, to extract



Nope it is also not working...While I am still looking over net for any solution


----------



## m&m's (Dec 22, 2012)

1. Try a to repair your disk. Right click --> Properties --> Tools --> click Check Now... under Error-checking






2. Open cmd.exe as administrator, write CHKDSK x: where x is your drive letter. If errors are found write CHKDSK x: /r.

I don't if it will work since your file looks corrupted and if it is, good luck to open it.


----------



## saknid (Dec 24, 2012)

m&m's said:


> 1. Try a to repair your disk. Right click --> Properties --> Tools --> click Check Now... under Error-checking
> http://www.softchalk.com/lessonchallenge09/lesson/health/check-disk1.PNG
> 
> 2. Open cmd.exe as administrator, write CHKDSK x: where x is your drive letter. If errors are found write CHKDSK x: /r.
> ...



 k I do use both (Even I thing both are same one from cmd and another from GUI) but it is not working even some videos do run clear now but the file is still not opening 

Is there any software which can restore the CRC value or can Repair the same file please guy's give me some solution plz...


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 24, 2012)

saknid said:


> Is there any software which can restore the CRC value or can Repair the same file please guy's give me some solution plz...



If the CRC is incorrect that means *data is corrupted*. CRC errors tend to reflect a failing drive. You may be in trouble because in order to correct a CRC error you need to correct that part of the file that is corrupted and since you have no other copy of the content, you're in trouble.

It's like saying (albeit very basically,) I stored a number on my computer. Now that number is wrong and I was to get it back but I have no idea what that number is. Simple fact is, it's gone considering CRC determines data integrity. CRC does offer some level of protection against data corruption but there must have been a significant number of errors to begin with to make it do this.

I usually get CRC errors on damaged optical disks or failing hard drives.

There is no replacement for maintenance and proper monitoring of your drives in mission critical environments.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 24, 2012)

Maybe it is as simple as some RAM issue related to some wonky BIOS setting? I could be wrong about that though.

When (de)compressing files a slight instabillity can be enough to corrupt the archive, although some archive types are more sensitive to this than others (LZO for example is very sensitive, I do not know whether this is also the case with 7-zip).


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 24, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Maybe it is as simple as some RAM issue related to some wonky BIOS setting? I could be wrong about that though.
> 
> When (de)compressing files a slight instabillity can be enough to corrupt the archive, although some archive types are more sensitive to this than others (LZO for example is very sensitive, I do not know whether this is also the case with 7-zip).



Maybe it's the version of 7-ZIP? I don't think this will really help but it's worth giving a try. I really think it's the file though. Does it throw the CRC error at the same point every time you try decompressing it? If it does, it's data corruption for sure. If it's random, it could be memory but I would imagine that a lot of other things would be going haywire at that point. I don't think 7-ZIP is as touchy as LZO.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 26, 2012)

lol, No don't put it in the freezer yet, you're not even sure if it is really the HDD failing..


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 26, 2012)

Incredible said:


> Hi. If you are looking forward for repair software to extract files which are corrupted due to CRC error then try out this zip repair software. Recently I faced the same problem, some of the zip files didnt open instead showing error message. Then one of my friend suggested me to use some repair tool. I used the free demo version of the tool and successfully repaired all corrupt files. If you want to try out this software, you can download the demo version.



He is using 7-Zip, not Zip. 


lyndonguitar said:


> lol, No don't put it in the freezer yet, you're not even sure if it is really the HDD failing..


Agreed. Try checking out your SMART logs to see if your drive really is failing. CrystalDiskInfo does a pretty good job reading SMART through USB and RAID on Windows.


----------



## saknid (Dec 26, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Does it throw the CRC error at the same point every time you try decompressing it?



@Aquinus Yes sir each and every time on the same spot and on the same file.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 26, 2012)

saknid said:


> @Aquinus Yes sir each and every time on the same spot and on the same file.



You're archive is corrupted. I can say that with 100% certainty if it's giving you the error at the same spot every time. I'm afraid there is very little you can do about this. It is possible that it might not have been compressed properly to begin with, but I would still check the SMART logs on your USB drive. If your drive is fine, the file is just corrupted and unfortunately, there is very little you can do about that.


----------



## saknid (Dec 26, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Try checking out your SMART logs to see if your drive really is failing. CrystalDiskInfo does a pretty good job reading SMART through USB and RAID on Windows.



@Aquinus though I did'nt use the s/w u asked but yes My Ex. HDD do failing at some points 

while I was checking for the SMART...

In that case what should I do also there are some video files which are not playing is it also because of the same problem...


Help me out...and provide s/w for repairing 7zip file nt any zip as that is not working...


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 26, 2012)

saknid said:


> Help me out...and provide s/w for repairing 7zip file nt any zip as that is not working...



This isn't a matter of repairing the archive. You've lost data. Simple as that and that is why you're getting the CRC error. Without a working copy or a checksum or anything to describe the state of the archive before the corruption, there is practically nothing you or anyone else can do.

Just post up the SMART logs and we'll work from there.


----------



## saknid (Dec 26, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> If your drive is fine, the file is just corrupted and unfortunately, there is very little you can do about that.



@Aquinus Man don't say that I will die for sure is there any option/software which can do the extraction by leaving/bypassing some files ....


----------



## saknid (Dec 26, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Just post up the SMART logs and we'll work from there.



Ok I will post the SMART log and as much I understand the Log drive do have the problem...

ryt nw m in ofc so will post it by tomorrow...

If the HDD have the problem then would be possible to retrieve data


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 26, 2012)

saknid said:


> If the HDD have the problem then would be possible to retrieve data



Yes, but it isn't sounding like that is the case. It seriously sounds like your archive is foobar.


----------



## saknid (Dec 26, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> It seriously sounds like your archive is foobar.



Will post the log then decide that other wise I am gone for sure...


----------



## saknid (Dec 28, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Just post up the SMART logs and we'll work from there.



@Aquinus I am posting the pic of SMART...


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 28, 2012)

saknid said:


> @Aquinus I am posting the pic of SMART...



The uncorrectable sector count is the bigger concern (plus the most likely growing pending relocation count.) Your data may be intact, but then again it may not.

If you're copying the archive from your drive to another and it doesn't give you a CRC error, the data is corrupted.



natr0n said:


> put the drive in the fridge for an hour and then try to get your data off it.
> 
> Ive done this in the past with drives , the cold effects the drive in a positive way usually works most of the time.
> 
> beware of condensation though.



This, backup your drive to the best of your ability first though.


----------



## saknid (Dec 29, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> If you're copying the archive from your drive to another and it doesn't give you a CRC error, the data is corrupted.



@Aquinus Every Time when I try to copy or cut it shows the CRC error "means the data is fine is'nt...?"


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 29, 2012)

saknid said:


> @Aquinus Every Time when I try to copy or cut it shows the CRC error "means the data is fine is'nt...?"



For any file? If it is for any file you're drive is already almost dead. I think you've run out of options. I'm sorry.


----------



## saknid (Dec 29, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I think you've run out of options.



Then count me dead man...I will try the option of putting it cold lets see what i will get....


----------



## saknid (Jan 2, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> If it is for any file you're drive is already almost dead.



@Aquinus No Not for any file but the file I am telling (the 7zip) other files are going good (even some of them do show the crc for moving) but not all...

What you say that day I did'nt get ur cmnt..Now tell if it is possible now to make that work..

because only that file is throwing CRC Error while moving...Tell me now


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 2, 2013)

Saknid: Sorry. The file is corrupted. There is no way to correct the data unless you had a good copy of the archive, then you wouldn't have this problem anyways. There isn't anything you can do.


----------



## saknid (Jan 4, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> There isn't anything you can do.



Hmm I think you are right I did all and did'nt get it working any how....even some how I made it extract the half of the original file So I can say That I lost 40% Data only....

Even I need all of them but I will work again for the whole....

BTW Thank you for all the help and options specially telling me about the SMART Log, Now at least I will resolve all other problems coming with some files.

Thank you all.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 31, 2013)

Zero assumption recovery


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 31, 2013)

Spammer said:


> Don't quote spam!



It's called spam. Don't give people false hope. He also has a 7z file, not a zip file. :shadedshu


----------

